# General > General Developer Forum >  Where can i find a "how to" lesson on search engine marketing?

## manolo

I am an SEM professional and need to get some employees up to speed on SEM, but don't have the time to conduct a training session. I'd like to give them something to read to learn the basics before we dive into strategy and tactics.

----------


## MartinLiss

I moved your thread to a more appropriate forum.

----------


## dclamp

Google is a good place to start  :wave:

----------


## mendhak

http://searchenginewatch.com/showPag...age=webmasters

----------

